
Show HN: I made a presentation design tool - jeremysizle
https://app.sizle.io/
======
jeremysizle
Hi all!

Sizle www.sizle.io is a presentation platform for the browser. Users can
create presentations, send them directly, track when they are opened along
with detailed viewer analytics and CRM hooks.

The link above is an example of the editing view, the dashboard view (with
analytics, sending & tracking) is still in the works :)

It's been a really interesting React build and I believe that it will be a one
of a kind once it's released.

Would be awesome to have some of you on the early access program if you're
down for it, cheers! [https://sizle.io](https://sizle.io)

